# Morata? No, Lukaku! Chelsea forte sul bomber belga.



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Maggio 2017)

Come riporta Di Marzio, il Chelsea inizierà nei prossimi giorni le trattative per portare Lukaku in blues. Il belga, che ha già parlato del trasferimento con Courtois, è stato scelto per sostituire Diego Costa, in partenza verso la Cina.

Il costo dell'operazione si aggirerà intorno ai 70M di sterline.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (17 Maggio 2017)

Eheh... zio Alvaro ti aspettiamo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Maggio 2017)

noooo me lo sono chiamato  , speravo che il Chelsea si fiondasse su Morata così avremmo avuto una possibilità per Lukaku.


----------



## goleador 70 (17 Maggio 2017)

Lo sapevo 

Il puzzle si completa..e a noi lo spagnolo


----------



## ignaxio (17 Maggio 2017)

Spenderei qualunque cifra per lui


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Maggio 2017)

Cmq al dilà delle preferenze uno come Morata quanto entusiasmo porterebbe? La numero 9 con Morata verrebbe venduta in tutto il globo a terremoto


----------



## de sica (17 Maggio 2017)

Dai dai che vogliamo Alvarito con noi!


----------



## ralf (17 Maggio 2017)

Magari non vorrà dire nulla, ma di recente Morata ha aggiunto su Ig parecchi giocatori del Chelsea.


----------



## koti (17 Maggio 2017)

E lo United chi prende, Griezmann?


----------



## siioca (17 Maggio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> E lo United chi prende, Griezmann?



Lo United prende James Rodriguez come esterno , come punta centrale vedremo, temo che sarà la concorrente più temuta per la corsa a Morata.


----------



## VonVittel (17 Maggio 2017)

siioca ha scritto:


> Lo United prende James Rodriguez come esterno , come punta centrale vedremo, temo che sarà la concorrente più temuta per la corsa a Morata.



Mi pare vogliano Griezmann, e l'Altletico per sostituirlo avrebbero pronto Lacazette. Insomma o Alvaro o il Gallo. Uno dei due può e deve venire


----------



## Igniorante (18 Maggio 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Mi pare vogliano Griezmann, e l'Altletico per sostituirlo avrebbero pronto Lacazette. Insomma o Alvaro o il Gallo. Uno dei due può e deve venire



Giusto. 
Spero più il Gallo, ma comunque un big deve arrivare se vogliamo tornare grandi


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio, il Chelsea inizierà nei prossimi giorni le trattative per portare Lukaku in blues. Il belga, che ha già parlato del trasferimento con Courtois, è stato scelto per sostituire Diego Costa, in partenza verso la Cina.
> 
> Il costo dell'operazione si aggirerà intorno ai 70M di sterline.



Lo ricomprano a 70 dopo che lo avevano preso già 6 anni fa a 22...in premier sono proprio suonati..
Meglio per noi se si scansano per Morata..rimarrebbero poche opzioni per lo spagnolo..anche se temo potrebbe anche rimanere a Madrid..
Se parte Benzema avrà più spazio..


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio, il Chelsea inizierà nei prossimi giorni le trattative per portare Lukaku in blues. Il belga, che ha già parlato del trasferimento con Courtois, è stato scelto per sostituire Diego Costa, in partenza verso la Cina.
> 
> Il costo dell'operazione si aggirerà intorno ai 70M di sterline.



Visto che giocano pure la Cl per me se prendono lui non è affatto scontato che non prendano un'altro attaccante anzi.


----------

